# SoCal-er looking for an organized ride in NC



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all.

I'm trying to get my parents (in their 60s) onto bicycles they bought with the best intentions about 5 years ago. 

I'm hoping I can find an organized century with a 10 and/or 25 mile option that the three of us can do together (I'll do the 100, while they do the 10 or 25). 

Maybe something in mid to late summer? 

I'm in Los Angeles and they're in Winston and the closer to them the better. I think they'll look for excuses not to do it at the beginning.

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

The Lake Norman Excursion usually is held in mid July. It has 4 route options from 10 miles up to 100 miles. Depending on where you are in Winston, it would be a 60-75 minute drive.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

There's the Tour de Lions in May just south of Greensboro, which is 20mins from Winston. Lots of riders, usually three or four hundred. The ride offers 10,20,40 and 75 mile routes. Check out the Cycles de Oro website for details, probably later this spring is when they'll start putting out the details. There is also the MS ride in Sept, which is a two day event, if you want, that runs from Greensboro to Winston. There are several more in the area that are offered during the year. Your best bet for info on any area rides is the website above. HTH.


----------



## thess1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ill be at the tour de lions this year... defiantly a good ride... lots of options  I ride around that area often... I'm real close by in pleasant garden.


----------



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. That's awesome.


----------



## konaken (Sep 13, 2005)

*Tour De Tanglewood*

The Tour de Tanglewood may also be a good ride. This ride has gone on for years... Has training rides from the local shops a few weeks to a few months in advance. Is geared for all walks of riders from beginner to racers.

Great charity ride. Goes on September 25 and 26, 2010.

Here's the link. 

http://www.nationalmssociety.org/chapters/NCC/fundraising-events/bike-ms/index.aspx

Also Cycle for life stroke ride is another good ride. It starts at the Hanover Park Vineyard in the Courtney/Huntsville area. It also happens later in the summer/fall.

Link:

http://www.ncstroke.org/biketour2009.html

I'll try to come up with a few more. Brain dead at the moment.

Ken


----------

